
Bootstrapping Ikarus Scheme - soegaard
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/ikarus-users/mMOxn8qO_Iw
======
juliangamble
It's worth noting that the author of Ikarus has written a tutorial so you can
write your own compiler in Scheme.

This has been covered on Lambda the Ultimate: [http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/1752](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/1752)

Ghuloum's Compiler tutorial in Scheme is quite good
[http://t.co/oOzo8sP6In](http://t.co/oOzo8sP6In) and coding guide
[https://github.com/namin/inc/blob/master/docs/tutorial.pdf?r...](https://github.com/namin/inc/blob/master/docs/tutorial.pdf?raw=true)

In addition Nada Amin (of Strangeloop keynote fame) has completed the Compiler
tutorial here: [https://github.com/namin/inc](https://github.com/namin/inc)

------
sctb
URL changed from [http://www.wisdomandwonder.com/link/3409/a-history-of-
bootst...](http://www.wisdomandwonder.com/link/3409/a-history-of-
bootstrapping-ikarus-scheme), which points to this.

